# New Extracts



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brand new extracts have just gone up for _Wulfrik the Wanderer_, _Ciaphas Cain: The Emperor's Finest_ and _Dead Men Walking_.

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Downloads/Product/PDF/d/dead-men-walking.pdf

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Downloads/Product/PDF/e/the-emperors-finest.pdf

http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/coming-soon/Wulfrik.html

So far they seem quite good. The new Ciaphas Cain novel is apparantely set after the short story _Echoes of the Tomb_ when Cain is rescued from the Necrons by the Space Marines.

Wulfrik seems interesting so far. It will be my first Warhammer Heroes novel and I look forward to it. The Norscans have interested me for quite some time and it will be very nice to read about them.

And the new Death Korps novel seems quite interesting so far. The Necrons are quite terrifying and the desperation of the people is shown well. The only question is.. What is more terrifying, the Death Korps or the Necrons?.


----------



## RudeAwakening79 (Oct 20, 2008)

thanks for the heads up LOTN, I've been scanning for new extracts every day and now you've beat me to it!

***now heading for blacklibrary***


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> Brand new extracts have just gone up for _Wulfrik the Wanderer_, _Ciaphas Cain: The Emperor's Finest_ and _Dead Men Walking_.
> 
> http://www.blacklibrary.com/Downloads/Product/PDF/d/dead-men-walking.pdf
> 
> ...


Anything that has death in its name must be more terrifying.:laugh:


----------

